

Democracy2: The Future of Collective Decisions - zootar
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/dl.aspx?id=209696&l=i

======
higherpurpose
It might be an (slight?) improvement over the current system in US, since vote
buying is already happening, just in a very unrestricted way, and this voting
system promises to restrict the buying of the votes somewhat.

However, at first sight (I'll have to look into it more), it doesn't seem
nearly as good as [http://rangevoting.org](http://rangevoting.org), and that
doesn't cost anyone anything, either.

